# Removing Glued in Wooden Dowels



## Fellows76 (Jan 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a good way to remove these glued in wooden dowels? I just bought this piece to refinish and want to take it apart for sanding and staining.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are talking about the round thingies along the outer left and right sides, they are usually referred to as "buttons". They are proud of the surface. They are wide on top with a narrower shaft that gets glued in. They are usually used to be somewhat decorative, they hide the tops of screws and sometimes are used as feet to raise a board of sorts above the lower surface or have another flat surface lay on top of it. They are commonly used as feet in cutting boards. 
Anyway, I hope this is what you are talking about. They will most likely have to be drilled out. But first, try using a sharp chisel and try to pop them out. If that dont work, find the smallest drill bit you have and drill down the center till you hit the top of screw under it or until you are mostly through it. Then take a slightly larger bit and correct the center and widen the hole a little. Then look for small screw and drill a hole to accomodate it and screw it in about 1/8" from top and try prying it out again. Sometimes you get lucky and the whole plug will break loose and spin and then its just a matter of pulling it out.If that dont work, just back to drilling the holes progressively wider until there is not much left of the button. Then a curved hand c hisel can be used to clean it up. 
When finished, you can replace it with other 'store bought' buttons, make or buy your own plugs or fill with dowel.
The problem is when wood is glued to wood, it is difficult to remove because if you are not careful, you will rip out a piece slightly larger than you wanted to.
This is easier to do than it sounds. I get carried away sometimes.
Anyway, the main thing is to take your time and enjoy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Very likely they will break if you try to remove them. If you attempt this you must be prepared to replace all of them in order for them to match. http://www.mainewoodconcepts.com/index.php?id=2&sub_id=1613

To get them out you would drive a stiff putty knife under their lip and pry them up.


----------



## Fellows76 (Jan 19, 2016)

I was already prepared to have them replaced so I'll try the removing them whit the chisel first and if that doesn't work the will get drilled out. 

Thanks Tony for clearing up the name for me.


----------

